# Strikeforce Challengers 18



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Challengers 18: Gurgel vs. Duarte
Date: Aug 12, 2011
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada
Venue: The Pearl at the Palms Casino Resort
Broadcast: Showtime




















> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Jorge Gurgel vs. Joe Duarte
> * Nate James vs. Danillo Villefort
> ...





> Two recent Strikeforce signees will meet at the organization's next Challengers event.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reported earlier today, both KOTC lightweight champion Bobby Green (15-4 MMA, 0-0 UFC) and anaconda-choke inventor Milton Vieira (12-7-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) have signed multi-fight deal with Strikeforce.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24394/mil...n-targeted-for-strikeforce-challengers-18.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd say this is a pretty good stacked fight card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It is tomorrow night, if anybody like Friday night MMA around here, and the weigh in results are coming in now:



> LAS VEGAS – MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) is on scene and reporting live from today's Strikeforce Challengers 18 fighter weigh-ins, where all 18 fighters will look to make their bouts official.
> 
> Today's festivities, which are free and open to the public, take place in the Key West Ballroom of Las Vegas' Palms Casino Resort. The Pearl, also located at Palms Casino Resort, hosts Friday's card.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24764/strikeforce-challengers-18-live-and-official-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It seems like someone doesn't make weight for every weightclass event in some way. Then again there are those rare events where everyone makes weight. This happens every so often.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The bets for all the main card fights and the best prelim are up in vbookie if anybody is interested (would have done the other prelims if I could find the odds even if they look a little one sided.)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this was a little late. But better late then never.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fight Results...




> LAS VEGAS – Big-fight veteran Jorge Gurgel promised he was finally going to use his vaunted jiu-jitsu. Joe Duarte had other plans.
> 
> The Guam native showed excellent takedown defense and competent counterstriking on the feet as he earned a unanimous-decision win over Gurgel.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24794/str...e-decisions-gurgel-rousey-nets-verbal-tap.mma


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Steve Mazagatti fucked up. 



> Top female prospect Ronda Rousey continued her quick ascension up the 145-pound ranks with yet another rapid first-round armbar, though the stoppage came in somewhat suspicious fashion over Sarah D'Alelio.
> 
> After working the fight quickly to the ground from the clinch, Rousey locked in her trademark maneuver. While the angle looked awkward, there was a brief verbal reaction from D'Alelio. Rousey briefly released the hold, the re-cranked it as referee Steve Mazzagatti reached in to halt the fight.
> 
> ...



Steve should be forced to pay the loser the Win bonus because he just stole money out of her pocket because he can be mind fucked by fighters saying "I won and she lost, Call it, cant you see she is knocked out" and they havent even touched gloves yet.

Im obviously joking BUT still. If she didnt tap then you shouldn't stop the fight. Just because the other opponent said she did doesn't actually mean she did. We have Refs for a reason. Do your job Steve or get fired. In any other job when you **** up this badly you obviously run the risk of getting fired or being warned at least. If i screwed a customer of however much money she would have gotten if she got the win then you bet your ass id be back on the street looking for a new job.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That D'Alelio versus Rousey fight was one of Steve's biggest screw-ups ever. This has rematch written all over it. If nothing else then to clear the controversey and Steve shouldn't be officiating!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody got a link to the Rousey fight?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

After reading up on the fight I think Mazzagati could justify his stoppage and I can see where Rousey came from. However, I still think a rematch is due. That way it can all be settled.


----------

